# What are you're top 3 predictions for next year?



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, its way early, but heres mine:

1. Michigan State
2. UConn
3. Undecided...


How about you?


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

im gonna be a homer and also go with state, but you have to think they are going to be sweet next year, wherever you are from. 
2. Ill go with Uconn
3. Texas


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> im gonna be a homer and also go with state, but you have to think they are going to be sweet next year, wherever you are from.
> 2. Ill go with Uconn
> 3. Texas



This might give Spartanfan a heart attack, but Michigan State should have a kick *** season next season.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Too early to tell. Texas is #1 if Ford comes back, which looks unlikely right now.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

UConn is Gordan and Okafor come back but if they dont Michgain St should tear up things next season..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

1. UC
2. Uconn
3. Texas


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

I can't believe i am saying this, but what about Duke?

PG: Duhon/Dockery
SG: Redick/Ewing
SF: Deng/Ewing
PF: Randolph/Humpries
C : S. Williams/M.Thompson

They'll be real deep.

I agree if Ford comes back Texas will be up there. UConn will be there, as Will MSU.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

1.Michigan State University
2.University of Connecticut
3.University of North Carolina


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 1.Michigan State University
> 2.University of Connecticut
> 3.University of North Carolina


North Carolina? We all know they'll be good next year with Roy Williams but I doubt they'll be in the top 3, and if they are, it won't be for very long. It'll be Roys first year as head coach there, and they'll definitley be in the top 15-top 10 but not the top 3.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> North Carolina? We all know they'll be good next year with Roy Williams but I doubt they'll be in the top 3, and if they are, it won't be for very long. It'll be Roys first year as head coach there, and they'll definitley be in the top 15-top 10 but not the top 3.


Not only Roy, but May, Noel, Mccants, Felton, and J.Williams. :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 3.University of North Carolina


Ladies and gentlemen, it's the return of THELAKESHOW.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, it's the return of THELAKESHOW.


Huh?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am not the only one who thinks that they will be a great team. Katz ranked them 10th and said -

'_This is 2004's sexy top 25 pick. But, if the Tar Heels get a healthy Sean May to start the season, this isn't a reach, nor should it be questioned. May, Raymond Felton and Rashad McCants won't leave now that Matt Doherty has been run out of Chapel Hill, while Jawad Williams and David Noel give UNC more than enough to be a top-10 team, no matter who is the coach_' - Katz '03


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

3rd and 10th is a big difference.



> Huh?


nevermind. kansasalumn is probably the only other one that gets it.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I am not the only one who thinks that they will be a great team. Katz ranked them 10th and said -
> 
> '_This is 2004's sexy top 25 pick. But, if the Tar Heels get a healthy Sean May to start the season, this isn't a reach, nor should it be questioned. May, Raymond Felton and Rashad McCants won't leave now that Matt Doherty has been run out of Chapel Hill, while Jawad Williams and David Noel give UNC more than enough to be a top-10 team, no matter who is the coach_' - Katz '03



You have to keep in mind that just because Katz is famous doesn't make his opinion a fact, or different from anyone elses.

I still don't think they'll be in the top 3, though they will be a good team.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

OK -

1.Michigan State University
2.University of Connecticut
3.University of Arizona


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> OK -
> 
> 1.Michigan State University
> ...


That sounds more like it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Duke 
3. Arizona
4. Syracuse
5. Michigan St


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 1. UConn
> 2. Duke
> 3. Arizona
> ...


I was waiting for someone to say Syracuse. Thank you, now I don't think I'm the only one that thinks they'll be up there next year.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

texas if tj stays
michigan state
uconn
and watch out for the heels


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> and watch out for the heels


I knew that I wasn't alone! :grinning:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> I was waiting for someone to say Syracuse. Thank you, now I don't think I'm the only one that thinks they'll be up there next year.


I must admit I am a biased SU fan.

But they are still a young but EXPERIENCED TEAM.

They essentailly return 7 of their top 9 players, including potential all Big East players in G-Mac, Edelin and Warrick. You have expect this guys to continue to improve - there improvement will offset the loss of replacing Anthony with a solid player like Pace.

And they have two top 40 recruits coming in with Terrance Roberts and Demetrius Nichols.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I knew that I wasn't alone! :grinning:


now they have one of the best coaches in the nation. the young men they had last year are a year older and that much more mature. i think they can be successful next season.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

1. Uconn 
2. MSU
3. Duke


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> I must admit I am a biased SU fan.
> ...


Syracuse should have a nice season next year..Pace should step it up alot he will finally get a chance to shine at the starting at SF and Warrick will take over everything that Melo left behind i think he can easily avg 20ppg and 10rpg and then Edelin will get his chance to start and he is a great PG he knows how to score and he is a better pass then Gmac is so look for Edelin to have a huge season..Even without Melo we are gonna be good..And we will always have GMac on the outside bombin them threes in for us..so it looks like another good season for syracuse basketball..But what will happen if Syracuse ends up in the ACC and not in the Big East next year?


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

syracuse will be good, but not national champs. they are definitely a ranked team next year, but without carmello, :whoknows:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> But what will happen if Syracuse ends up in the ACC and not in the Big East next year?


Did I miss something? Are there rumours that SU is moving to the ACC? I know there have been endless rumours about the Big Ten, but they have not been around in the past few years.

Please fill me in, thanks.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> syracuse will be good, but not national champs. they are definitely a ranked team next year, but without carmello, :whoknows:


They will not be #1 at the end of the regular season without Carmelo.

But, Each year there are 7 to 10 teams that have a legit shot at the title entering the tournmanent. I beleive SU will be one of those teams next year. And that gives them a shot at the title, maybe not one of the favourites, but they will have a 10% shot IMO.

Remember that SU was ranked about the 10th best team entering the tourney. They were clearly the best team in the country this year (which was UK) and they still won. For that reason you can't entirely discount the possibility of them winning again next year.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Are there rumours that SU is moving to the ACC? I know there have been endless rumours about the Big Ten, but they have not been around in the past few years.
> ...


on espn, they were talking about that. they said that jim boeheim wouldnt want to go, or something like that. it was just rumors i believe.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

no it is not a rumor..the ACC and Big East Commish have been talkin about it for awhile now..About the ACC becoming a 12 team conference..so they will have Miami and Syracuse become ACC teams in both Football and Basketball and have i think CUSA team come over to the big east to take Syracuse and Miami place or have Temple move in to big east for basketball..it might happen i dont no yet thou..


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Why change?


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> no it is not a rumor..the ACC and Big East Commish have been talkin about it for awhile now..About the ACC becoming a 12 team conference..so they will have Miami and Syracuse become ACC teams in both Football and Basketball and have i think CUSA team come over to the big east to take Syracuse and Miami place or have Temple move in to big east for basketball..it might happen i dont no yet thou..


hmmm, i guess u filled me in too! :yes:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> They will not be #1 at the end of the regular season without Carmelo.
> ...


I'm sorry, but SU will not be a national championship contender next year. They simply don't have the horses. SU's success this past season was based on Carmelo Anthony and complementary talent. Warrick is good enough to make Syracuse successful in the Big East, but I see a ceiling of the Sweet 16 next year. I guess if everybody played up to the absolute peak of their potential and Jeremy McNeil became the dominator he could become...but I just don't think so.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

1. Michigan St.
2. UConn
3. ...can't come up with a team really deserving of it, so I'll say LOUISVILLE! Seriously, though, maybe Arizona - they've got a ton of great young talent. 

UKfan... I like your sig. 81-63.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> 1. Michigan St.
> 2. UConn
> 3. ...can't come up with a team really deserving of it, so I'll say LOUISVILLE! Seriously, though, maybe Arizona - they've got a ton of great young talent.
> ...


Oh well. Its not like thats been Kentuckys worst defeat. My sig shows Louisvilles worst defeat at home. But oh well I won't try to counteract 81-63. That was only one of your very, very, very, very, few wins against Kentucky. I'll let you enjoy it since you won't have many more.  

Just remember, Louisville has to play Kentucky in Rupp Arena next season. I bet the outcome will be different from the game in Freedom Hall last season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but SU will not be a national championship contender next year. They simply don't have the horses. SU's success this past season was based on Carmelo Anthony and complementary talent. Warrick is good enough to make Syracuse successful in the Big East, but I see a ceiling of the Sweet 16 next year. I guess if everybody played up to the absolute peak of their potential and Jeremy McNeil became the dominator he could become...but I just don't think so.


They don't have the horses? Hit the peak of the potential to reach the sweet 16  

Mcnamara, Edelin, Warrick are all great candidates for All - Big East. Pace is a great all around player. The centers take up space and are experienced. It's still a heck of a team. Do you not believe that players improve. Most players, unlike Rickert, actually step up as soph's and juniors.

I can't stand people saying a team has a ceiling of a sweet 16 team. It's like you have never realized what happens in a tournament.

If you mean the team is between #9 and #16 in the regular season then fine. But if you have learned anything over the year, ANYBODY THAT MAKES THE SWEET 16 GAME, CAN WIN THAT GAME. IT IS ABSOLUTELY SILLY TO SAY A TEAM HAS A CEILING OF SWEET 16, then they are done. You can say it is in the range of 9-16 in terms of ability, but that is MUCH, MUCH, different then saying a sweet 16 ceiling - sorry.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Maybe I'm just completely uninformed, but why so much love for MSU? I know they have one of the best recruiting classes coming in, return a few really good players, have a great coaching staff and had a lot of post season success, but the incoming class is unproven at this level, a few really good players don't make a team, a coaching staff can only take a team so far and their success in the tourney was unexpected and could've just been a few lucky games. If I remember correctly they were in danger of not making it but finished the season strong enough to get in. 

I'm not saying they'll be bad next year; they should be a top 10 team. But isn't number 1 overall a little much? Then again, if Ford leaves then there isn't really a clear cut preseason number 1. UConn should be up there, UNC will be a top 10 team, KU will be top 10-15 as well. Arizona loses a lot of leadership but is still pretty talented, probably top 5-10. Missouri, who no one has mentioned but has been a preseason top 5 pick by many already, returns four seniors, brings in a good class and will finally have a true point guard to distribute the ball.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> UKfan... I like your sig.



You should like it even more now. Wait, let me guess. 81-63?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Missouri, who no one has mentioned but has been a preseason top 5 pick by many already, returns four seniors, brings in a good class and will finally have a true point guard to distribute the ball.


Maybe if they learned discipline more people would talk about them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

1. texas(with ford staying)
2. uconn
3. north carolina(and i'm not changing it like spartanfan did)
4. missouri
5. michigan st

north carolina will be very good next year. they get a better coach and look at the guys they have returning. last year, with may, i think they were a top 10 team(not rated that high but would have been if he hadn't gotten hurt). they will only be better this year.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 1. texas(with ford staying)
> 2. uconn
> 3. north carolina(and i'm not changing it like spartanfan did)
> ...


What's the word on Ford? He leaning towards staying or going? If he stays, they're my #1. If not, then it's UConn. At least if Okafor and Gordon stay. They'll be damn good next year. Mizzou will probably be Top 10, they've got a couple good seniors and have a good amount of talent. I think KU will probably be Top 10 as well, but only if Simien can find a way to stay healthy. If he can, then they could be a Final Four contender once again. UNC will also be awfully good, I think Roy Williams will be able to get their team under control, and they have a lot of talent. SU will also be good, but I won't expect more than Top 15 this year. They have a couple good players, but they're losing one of the elite players in the country, and their recruiting class isn't anything amazing from what I've heard. Anyway, if Ford stays, they're number 1. If not, it's UConn.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i really don't know what ford will do. during the season he had said there was a 110% chance he was staying. but i think he has backed off that statement and said he has a tough decision. him backing off makes me think that he is really considering the draft pretty hard. but i really have no idea what decision he will make.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 1. texas(with ford staying)
> 2. uconn
> 3. north carolina(and i'm not changing it like spartanfan did)
> ...


Well he (Ford) left, so are these your new rankings?

1.UConn
2.North Carolina
3.Missouri
4.Michigan State
5.??????


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

new rankings
1.uconn
2.tar heels
3.msu
4.duke(why no love for duke i no everyone hates them but they got some good recruits comming in and they already had a good team)
5.mizzou


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Well he (Ford) left, so are these your new rankings?


with ford gone(he still could come back, but there is really very little chance of it) my rankings are:

1. uconn
2. missouri
3. north carolina
4. michigan state
5. cincinatti

i had to put missouri over north carolina because with texas worse in the big 12, missouri should be able to win it. so by winning the big 12 i will move them up.

i also realize that cincinatti is really high at 5. most people would have them a lot closer to 15 if not even further down. but cincinatti is a team that i really like and think should be great next year. maxiell and whaley(juco transfer) and going to be very hard to handle in the paint. tony bobbit and field williams are both very streaky but good outside shooters. and then they get james white. he is the key. if he can come in and be the great slasher and finisher that i think he will be, this team should be great.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Well he (Ford) left, so are these your new rankings?
> 
> 1.UConn
> ...


He's not officially "gone" yet.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not officially "gone" yet.


now he is.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> now he is.


Yep. And I don't have a webcam, but just take my word for it, I'm smiling right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep. And I don't have a webcam, but just take my word for it, I'm smiling right now.


and i will be smiling pretty big when texas beats ou anyway this year without ford. and tj will be a better pro than hollis.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> and i will be smiling pretty big when texas beats ou anyway this year without ford. and tj will be a better pro than hollis.


You act like you're the only one that knows that. TJ is going to be lottery. Hollis is 2nd round. Your point is?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> You act like you're the only one that knows that. TJ is going to be lottery. Hollis is 2nd round. Your point is?


of course i'm not the only one who knows that, but you are a person that i think might think differently. and you should know that where they are picked doesn't make them good(though ford will be good anyway).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> of course i'm not the only one who knows that, but you are a person that i think might think differently. and you should know that where they are picked doesn't make them good(though ford will be good anyway).


I think neither will be stars in the league. TJ will be an average STARTING point guard. Hollis has a chance to be a backup.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Roby G.'s Preseason Top 20*

I'll tell you what, I sure do get SICK of seeing Michigan State AND Missouri COMPLETELY OVERRATED EVERY SINGLE YEAR during the preseason, that's for sure. Those two teams were, what, #6-#7 seeds last year? Sure, they bring everybody back--they bring everybody back FROM #6-#7 SEEDED TEAMS, THAT IS. Neither one of these two teams will finish the season in the Top Ten, let alone the Top Three! Believe it! You guys can laugh at me if you want, but trust me, EVERY SINGLE YEAR these two teams are overhyped in the preseason, and EVERY SINGLE YEAR, sports fans buy into the hype. Happens every single year, fellas.

I STILL haven't received an explanation as to why I'm supposed to think Quin Snyder is all that great. Because he's a clean-cut, articulate, white Dukie? Is that it? What's the highest seed a Quin Snyder-coached Missouri team has ever received in the tournament? #6? And what has Tom Izzo done lately? Don't tell me about his team's unexpected Elite Eight run last year, they didn't have to beat ANYBODY on their side of the bracket. What's the highest seed a Tom Izzo-coached Michigan State team has received in the tournament in the last 3-4 years? #6?

UConn will emerge as the trendy preseason #1 (if they haven't already), but here is another team that is COMPLETELY OVERRATED EVERY SINGLE YEAR during the preseason. I'll buy a Top Ten preseason ranking, maybe even Top Five, but not #1 overall, no way. This UConn team was completely overrated all last year.

Andy Katz's preseason Top 25 sucks, his preseason Top 25 always sucks, because he puts teams like Michigan State and Missouri high every single year, and they always end up as #6-#10 seeds in the tournament.

Here's my preseason Top 20:

1 Arizona (Lute Olsen has the best program in the country right now)
2 Cincinnati (Bob Huggins wins 30 nearly every other year)
3 Wake Forest (unexpected repeat ACC champs)
4 Duke (still a top five program, but is the magic gone?)
5 Stanford (Mike Montgomery doesn't get the credit he deserves)
6 UConn (they'll be really good, they're just not the #1 team, that's all)
7 Oklahoma (they lose some seniors, but the key is Kelvin Sampson)
8 Kansas (Bill Self is hardly a slouch, and the cupboard is hardly bare)
9 Wisconsin (Bo Ryan's crew should win the Big Ten AGAIN)
10 Notre Dame (why is this team getting no preseason hype?)
11 Kentucky (great team defense and coaching will carry this team)
12 Florida (always a letdown in the tournament)
13 Texas (lose T.J. Ford, but nice supporting cast returns)
14 Pittsburgh (again, key losses, but nice supporting cast returns)
15 Louisville (Ricky P. is building a C-USA juggernaut)
16 Seton Hall (next year's surprise team, Andre Barrett is GOOD)
17 Michigan State (they'll be good, but Top Five, no way)
18 Gonzaga (forget mid-major, this team is a national power)
19 Brigham Young (Steve Cleveland will be a hot commodity next March)
20 Mississippi State (Rick Stansbury gets no credit)

No UNC, no Missouri, sorry, fellas.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Roby G.'s Preseason Top 20*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I'll tell you what, I sure do get SICK of seeing Michigan State AND Missouri COMPLETELY OVERRATED EVERY SINGLE YEAR during the preseason, that's for sure. Those two teams were, what, #6-#7 seeds last year? Sure, they bring everybody back--they bring everybody back FROM #6-#7 SEEDED TEAMS, THAT IS. Neither one of these two teams will finish the season in the Top Ten, let alone the Top Three! Believe it! You guys can laugh at me if you want, but trust me, EVERY SINGLE YEAR these two teams are overhyped in the preseason, and EVERY SINGLE YEAR, sports fans buy into the hype. Happens every single year, fellas.
> 
> UConn will emerge as the trendy preseason #1 (if they haven't already), but here is another team that is COMPLETELY OVERRATED EVERY SINGLE YEAR during the preseason. I'll buy a Top Ten preseason ranking, maybe even Top Five, but not #1 overall, no way. This UConn team was completely overrated all last year.
> ...


missouri returns everyone this year. they will be better just because the players should improve after another year. if that was all that was happening, then missouri would be overrated. but they are also getting a big time transfer in conley. he led the ncaa in scoring two years ago. this isn't just a situation with them returning everyone and people expecting great improvement. this is them returning everyone and adding a very good player.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Roby G.'s Preseason Top 20*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> missouri returns everyone this year. they will be better just because the players should improve after another year. if that was all that was happening, then missouri would be overrated. but they are also getting a big time transfer in conley. he led the ncaa in scoring two years ago. this isn't just a situation with them returning everyone and people expecting great improvement. this is them returning everyone and adding a very good player.


They lose Clemons.....but Conley's about the same, maybe a little better. All they need is DISCIPLINE.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cough, Cough.

What happened the last time Missouri basically returned everyone from a top 25 team. Ah yes, the glorius 2002 season that made an astounding run to a 12 seed.


Seriously though, they should be a top 10 team.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

There was also a reason they were a 12 seed.....


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

how can u NOT rank UNC????? May,Felton,McCant that is a awesome team right there they should do some things with May health next year...and with there new recruits commin in they should be even better..So why isnt UNC ranked?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> missouri returns everyone this year. they will be better just because the players should improve after another year.


This is the assumption that fans always make when it comes to college hoops. A #6 seed returns all of its players, so the next season, it should be a top ten team. Makes no sense. A #6 seed returns all of its players, it should be a #6 seed again. No reason to assume these players will get better next season.


> if that was all that was happening, then missouri would be overrated. but they are also getting a big time transfer in conley. he led the ncaa in scoring two years ago. this isn't just a situation with them returning everyone and people expecting great improvement. this is them returning everyone and adding a very good player.


Where did this Conley kid lead the country in scoring again? I don't know anything about this guy, but I do know that Missouri under Quin Snyder tends to recruit really athletic guys who have no idea how to play team basketball, and Snyder does a lousy job of teaching them how to play team basketball. Conley sounds like yet another guy who wants 15-20 shots/game, which is the last thing that Missouri needs. This team is not a top twenty team, fellas. DEFINITELY not top five, good grief!

Oklahoma, Kansas, and Texas, those three programs are light years, LIGHT YEARS, ahead of Missouri's program right now. Missouri will be fighting with Colorado and Oklahoma State for fourth place in the Big 12 next season, which is the same thing that happened this past season. They won't contend for a top three finish in the conference. They'll be a #6-#8 seed AGAIN.


> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Cough, Cough.
> 
> What happened the last time Missouri basically returned everyone from a top 25 team. Ah yes, the glorius 2002 season that made an astounding run to a 12 seed.


Yeah, no kidding. Missouri was ranked pretty high in the preseason this past season, too. Happens every single year.


> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> how can u NOT rank UNC????? May,Felton,McCant that is a awesome team right there they should do some things with May health next year...and with there new recruits commin in they should be even better..So why isnt UNC ranked?


Again, we're talking about a team that brings everybody back... from a mediocre team! UNC should make a run at the tournament next season, but top ten? Are you kidding me? Why is a team that couldn't even make the damn tournament last year suddenly going to be a top ten team? Just because Roy Williams shows up? Williams will get the job done at UNC, but it's not going to happen overnight.

You guys are expecting this UNC team to leapfrog over quite a few teams if you think they're going to be top 10 or top 20. There are quite a few programs that are in much better shape than this UNC program is right now. I mean, FourSeasonHustler, you have UNC as your preseason #2. Talk about something that is not going to happen. UNC is behind several programs in their own conference right now. Duke obviously has a better program right now, so does Wake Forest (they're on the verge of something special, fellas), so does Maryland (I know they are losing some key seniors, but Gary Williams will figure something out), so does NC State, so does Georgia Tech, actually. UNC is the sixth-best program in that conference right now. Will they challenge NC State and Georgia Tech for fourth in the conference next season? Yeah, and they may even find a way to finish third, but they won't crack the top two in the ACC. I don't see how a team that is AT BEST third in their own conference is a top five team.

If anybody wants to bet me on this, PM me. I will bet any amount of money that UNC will get neither a #1 or a #2 seed in the NCAA tournament. If you have them #2 or wherever in the COUNTRY, then you will probably want to make this bet. Any amount of money. They won't even get a #2 seed in their own conference tournament. Will Roy Williams get the job done? Sure he will, and he has a solid nucleus there, but it's not going to happen overnight, there will definitely be some growing pains.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> There was also a reason they were a 12 seed.....



That's what I meant. As I said, sarcastically, they made a great run TO a #12 aeed.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> This is the assumption that fans always make when it comes to college hoops. A #6 seed returns all of its players, so the next season, it should be a top ten team. Makes no sense. A #6 seed returns all of its players, it should be a #6 seed again. No reason to assume these players will get better next season.
> 
> ...


Finally someone agrees with me about Missouri. I do however think they'll be a little better than you suggest...(They beat some really good teams last year) but until they learn some discipline they'll win nothing.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Again, we're talking about a team that brings everybody back... from a mediocre team! UNC should make a run at the tournament next season, but top ten? Are you kidding me? Why is a team that couldn't even make the damn tournament last year suddenly going to be a top ten team? Just because Roy Williams shows up? Williams will get the job done at UNC, but it's not going to happen overnight.


unc does not just bring everyone back. they get may healthy again. when may was playing they went 5-0. i don't think they lost until his injury. he was their only real post presence so losing him hurt them really badly. they got into the back of the rankings this year before he got hurt and they would have just gotten higher. he is that important to the team.

and missouri does not just return everyone. if they were a 6 seed and returned everyone, i would understand what you are saying. but they were a 6 seed, return everyone, and add a very good player. that is enough to put them over a lot of teams. and while missouri gets better texas, ou, and kansas all get worse. missouri will at least be in a fight for the best team in the conference.

these two situations aren't two teams returning all their palyers and expected to just suddenly jump to the top of college basketball. one of them is going to have a key player who was injured at the beginning of last year get healthy and the other is going to add a very good transfer.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

KUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKUKU

THATS RIGHT KANSAS THINK ABOUT IT

miles/wilkes/hawkins
langford/case
giddens/lee
simien/nyaing
graves/padgett


look at the starting five we are talking about 5 possible future nba players and padgett too they have eight solid guys ing the starting five and wilkes, lee, and padgett

its gonna be fun they got shooter,scorers,bangers,and rebounders THEY GOT IT ALL BABY YAH


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So where's the three point shooting for the Jayhawks?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> and missouri does not just return everyone. if they were a 6 seed and returned everyone, i would understand what you are saying. but they were a 6 seed, return everyone, and add a very good player. that is enough to put them over a lot of teams. and while missouri gets better texas, ou, and kansas all get worse. missouri will at least be in a fight for the best team in the conference.


They don't return everyone. They lose Ricky Clemons. 



> So where's the three point shooting for the Jayhawks?


In the NBA draft.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> So where's the three point shooting for the Jayhawks?



giddens
wilkes
lee these three can all shoot it



langford and miles should be well improved because they will be leaders next year so they will improve their percentage from beyong the arc


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't expect Miles and Langford to improve from the outside. Especially Miles. At least Langford has somewhat of a shot, especially from mid range, to where I can see him improving in that department. But Miles disappointed me very much this season with his shooting. I guarantee that's the main thing Roy stressed he work on in the off season, yet he was still terrible.

But Giddens, Wilkes, and Lee can all stroke in very well (the ball, I mean). We'll wait and see on everyone else. But I got high hopes for this team for the next couple years as well.


----------

